# Looking For A New Dog!



## jtoby (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, Im an avid upland hunter and my springer and I love to chase everything this great state has to offer. We spend a lot of time hunting grouse with the occasional trip to do chukar, ducks and even the occasional rabbit. I am looking into getting my next hunting dog and would really like to hunt with someone who has a pointer, preferably an English setter. I hoping you guys would help me make my decision and show off your dogs! Thanks guys for all your help!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

omg someone who loves setters. Moose and Daisy


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I got a vizsla back in May. Still training him, but he definitely has a natural instinct for birds. He was pointing very early on. I've been very pleased so far. Plus, they don't shed much and they don't have a dog smell. I tried posting a pic, but it didn't work.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

PMd you


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If I mostly hunted Upland birds and not waterfowl, I would have a pair of Setters for sure. I know Setters are capable of retrieving ducks too, but I prefer the Labrador Retriever for that task. There is nothing better than hunting Chukars, Grouse or Pheasants behind a beautiful pointing Setter.

Here's my buddies Setters from a SD trip we did several years ago.


----------

